# Janet Jackson nude sunbathing



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Janet Jackson nude sunbathing.

Source 


I see toilet paper in that crack.............


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice Tit's


----------



## musclepump (Oct 10, 2005)

smack smack smack


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 10, 2005)

wow.. I didnt think she needed a tan. Her brother frowns on that, you know?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> smack smack smack


What you meant to say was

*SNACK, SNACK, SNACK*


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2005)

wow, if that is really her and recent she packed on some pounds!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd say it is. I saw her on the front of some magazine detailing her fight with fat.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2005)

LoL @ her smacking her ass


----------



## AnnaDTX (Oct 11, 2005)

why is she tanning in the first place??


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 11, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> why is she tanning in the first place??


 Because everyone who called the FCC after the Super Bowl halftime show complained that her nipple was pale.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2005)

I think she looks good


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Super Hulk (Oct 12, 2005)

that is as appealing as this:
no thanks


----------



## PreMier (Oct 13, 2005)

Those pics look way worse than the vid


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 16, 2005)

damn she looks FUCKING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want to fuck her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

She's not that bad for a woman her age.


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> that is as appealing as this:
> no thanks


If u wouldnt hit that then your either a homo or a racist mofo


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> that is as appealing as this:
> no thanks









How about now....


----------

